# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Wissenswertes aus aller Welt

## walter

Als die drei bedeutendsten buddhistischen Bauwerke gelten:

Tempelanlagen von Angkor Wat/Kambodscha
Borobudur-Tempel bei Yogyakarta/Java
Tempelanlagen von Pagan/ Myanmar (Burma)

Ankor Wat wurde als hinduistischer Tempel begonnen und als ein Herrscher zum Buddhismus konvertierte in dessem Stil beendet.

----------


## walter

Vorschriften bzw. Gesetze aus den USA

Kentucky: Hier existiert ein Gesetz, dass den Einwohnern ein Bad pro Jahr vorschreibt.

South Bend, Indiana: Affen ist es gesetzlich verboten zu rauchen.

Montana: Eine Ehefrau macht sich strafbar, wenn sie die Post ihres Mannes öffnet.

Halethorpe, Maryland: Ein Kuß darf nicht länger als 1 Sekunde dauern.

Arkansas: Ein Mann darf seine Frau verprügeln, solange er dies nicht öfter als einmal im Monat tut.

Nogales, Arizona: Ein Mann in darf keine Hosenträger sichtbar tragen. 

Im US-Bundesstaat Oklahoma ist im Jahr 2000 eine Schülerin vom Unterricht ausgeschlossen worden, der Vorwurf lautete auf: Hexerei.

Michigan: Das Haar der Frau ist von Rechts wegen Eigentum des Mannes. 

Portland, Oregon: Man kann in den Knast wandern, wenn man ohne angemesse Kleidung badet.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Weiß nicht ob es hier passt, aber auf dieser Seite kann man die Sonnenaufgangs und -untergangs Zeiten nach schauen....

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldcloc...-11&day=1&n=28

----------


## Greenhorn

Man braucht gar nicht soweit zu gehen, gemaess der hessischen Verfassung, ist die Todesstrafe zulaessig!

----------


## schiene

> Man braucht gar nicht soweit zu gehen, gemaess der hessischen Verfassung, ist die Todesstrafe zulaessig!


stimmt,nur das Bundesgesetz steht über dem Landesgesetz

----------


## walter

Ist das schade?   :: 

Daniel guter Link. Alles rein in den Thread.   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Greenhorn
> 
> Man braucht gar nicht soweit zu gehen, gemaess der hessischen Verfassung, ist die Todesstrafe zulaessig!
> 
> 
> stimmt,nur das Bundesgesetz steht über dem Landesgesetz


Stimmt natuerlich.
Das eigentlich "lustige" daran, man koennte es durch Volkentscheid streichen. Macht nur keiner, da befuerchtet wird, es wird fuer die Beibehaltung gestimmt.

----------


## wein4tler

Wissenswertes rund ums Bier

Dass Bier das beliebteste alkoholische Getränk der Deutschen ist, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt. Ganze 112 l Bier pro Kopf und Jahr trinken sie laut Erhebungen des Brauer-Bundes. Spitzenreiter sind sie damit aber nicht, denn die Tschechen schaffen ganze 145 l pro Kopf und Jahr. Auf Platz 3 kommt Österreich mit etwa 108 l pro Kopf und Jahr.

Wie aus Brot Bier wurde:

Die Deutschen liegen zwar im Bierverbrauch ganz weit vorn, erfunden haben sie es aber nicht. Das erste bierartige Getränk entdeckten die Ägypter, die ein halbfertig gebackenes Brot mit Wasser vergären ließen. Das Gebräu wurde im Mittelalter so beliebt, dass Mönche in ihren Klosterbrauereien für konstanten Bierfluss sorgten.

Die stärksten Biere der Welt:

Dazu gehören das mit einem Alkoholgehalt von 28 Volumenprozent das in den USA gebraute Barley Johns Rosies Ale. Der Alkoholgehalt ist so hoch, da das Bier dreimal nacheinander mit Kandierzucker und Champagner-Hefe versetzt wird.
Laut Guinness-Buch der Rekorde ist das stärkste Bier - gemessen am Stammwürzegehalt von 33,19 Gewichtsprozent - das Vetter 33 aus dem Vetter´s Alt Heidelberger Brauhaus. Auch der Berliner Braumeister Thorsten Schoppe ist ganz vorn dabei - wenn nicht gar die Nummer 1, denn er braute mit einem Wert von 27,6 Vol% das stärkste jemals nach deutschem Reinheitsgebot produzierte Bier.

----------


## isaanfan

Hallo wein4ler!

Sehr interessant! Schön, auch mal solche Dinge zu lesen.

Was die stärksten Biere angeht, wäre zu ergänzen bzw. berichtigen, daß eine natürliche Gärung nur als absolutes Maximum 23% Alkohol erzeugen kann, die bei der Bierherstellung verwendeten Hefen noch weit weniger. Da kann man 10x irgendetwas dazugeben, denn dann ist durch Selbst-"vergiftung" Schluß. Oftmals wird der Stammwürzgehalt auch mit dem Alkoholgehalt verwechselt oder gleichgesetzt. Selbst das jahrelang als stärkstes Bier der Welt geltende deutsche EKU 28 hat weniger als 13% Alkohol, aber einen etwa doppelt so hohen Stammwürzgehalt. Bier mit höherem Alkoholgehalt als schon geschrieben, kann kein Bier nach dem Deutschen Reinheitsgebot sein und ist nur durch *Zugabe* von Alkohol, eventuell durch Destillation aus dem Bier gewonnen, möglich.
Ist letzendlich aber egal, Hauptsache es schmeckt.   ::  

isaanfan

----------


## walter

Da gäbe es auch noch einen Artikel.

Bayern präsentiert mit dem Schorschbock 31 aus dem fränkischen Schorschbräu nicht nur das stärkste Bier der Welt.

Nach dem stärksten Lagerbier der Welt und dem stärksten Weißbier präsentiert Dipl. Braumeister Georg Tscheuschner aus der Brauerei Schorschbräu in Gunzenhausen nun auch das stärkste Bier der Welt. Doch der Reihe nach. Dank dem Grundstück von pommes auf whatsyourplace.de habe ich diese bayerische Privatbrauerei in Gunzenhausen entdeckt, die sich auf Starkbier spezialisiert hat und schon drei meisterliche Titel führt.

http://bavarianspaces.de/index.php/unte ... welt/1777/

----------


## schorschilia

Rückendeckung für schiene..

Galileo - Video - Bildgeschichte: Buddhabirnen - ProSieben

----------


## schiene

*Eine Ming Muschel ist/war das bisher älteste entdeckte Lebewesen.*
"Das älteste jemals entdeckte Tier ist noch älter als gedacht: Die Muschel namens Ming hat nicht 405, sondern 507 Jahre lang gelebt. Sie wäre sogar noch älter geworden. Doch dann kamen Wissenschaftler - und steckten sie in die Kühltruhe."
hier geht's weiter....
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/n...-a-933525.html

----------


## wein4tler

Hätte ich nie gedacht dass eine Ming-Muschi so alt wird. Wie alt wird dann ein Zipferlklatscher? Was meint der Cheffe?

----------


## Enrico

> Hätte ich nie gedacht dass eine Ming-Muschi so alt wird. Wie alt wird dann ein Zipferlklatscher? Was meint der Cheffe?


Ich hoffe du hast den Spitznamen Spaßig verstanden? Nich das das bei euch ne Beleidigung darstellt? So war das nicht gedacht....  ::

----------


## pit

> Hätte ich nie gedacht dass eine Ming-Muschi so alt wird.


Wer will schon eine so alte Muschi?

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ein Archäologe vielleicht oder ein Nekrophiler.

----------


## wein4tler

Das menschliche Siebbein (hinter der Nasenwurzel) enthält einen winzigen Magnetitkristall. Dieser funktioniert als eine Art Kompassnadel und erleichtert uns die Orientierung.
Das Siebbein (lat. Os ethmoidale) ist ein Knochen des Hirnschädels. Er liegt am Ende der Nasenhöhle an der Grenze zur Schädelhöhle in der Tiefe und ist daher bei äußerer Betrachtung des Schädels nicht sichtbar.



Der magnetische Sinn wird in den meisten Fällen nicht alleine zur Orientierung verwendet, sondern seine Informationen werden mit denen anderer eingehender Richtungshinweise (z.B. Schwerkraft [Gravitationsbiologie], Sonnen- und Sternen-Licht, Geruch, Infraschall, Luftdruck [Atmosphäre], UV- [Ultraviolett] und Licht-Polarisation [Polarisationssehen]) verrechnet. 
Eine ähnliche Anordnung von Magnetit-Kristallen wurde in einer Ausbuchtung des Siebbeins von Thunfischen gefunden. 
Auch bei den zur Wahrnehmung magnetischer Felder fähigen Forellen konnten Magnetit-Partikel identifiziert werden. Die Kristalle liegen in flüssigkeitsgefüllten Kompartimenten innerhalb bestimmter Zellen in der Nase der Fische.
Bienen (Honigbiene) zeigen bei der Durchführung des Schwänzeltanzes (Bienensprache) nicht nur eine Ausrichtung nach der Schwerkraft, sondern zusätzlich auch eine nach dem Erdmagnetfeld. Die entsprechenden Rezeptoren – auch hier handelt es sich um mit Magnetit-Kristallen gefüllte Zellen – wurden im Abdomen der Insekten isoliert.

----------


## schiene

*Was bedeutet bezw.woher kommt der Begriff "Freistaat Flaschenhals"?*
Ich habe heute in Lorch viele Schilder mit der Beschriftung "Freistaat Flaschenhals"gelesen und konnte damit nichts anfangen.
Hier die Erklärung:
http://www.stadt-lorch-rheingau.de/s...p?menuid=65=41

----------


## frank_rt

tja schiene, die menschen von damals hatten auch schon ideen. den freistaat gabs ja nicht lange, war aber lange zeit vergessen.
erst nachdem man was für touristen brauchte kam er wieder den menschen in den sinn.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> @Frank_rt: devastieren ist aus dem Lateinischen entlehnt. Die Österreichische Sprache birgt Wortschätze aus vielen Ländern, da das Kaiserreich sehr viele verschiedene Nationen umfasste. Davon ist uns einiges auch in die zweite Republik hinein erhalten geblieben. Auch die jüdische Sprache hat seine Spuren hinterlassen, neben französisch, böhmisch, ungarisch und slowenisch.


Italienisch und auch das "Rotwelsch" (..in der Umgangssprache) nicht zu vergessen!
.
http://666kb.com/i/d5eewp4qw6abthopn.jpg

LG TW

----------


## wein4tler

Ein interessanter Bericht des Reisenden Simon de La Loube`re,  über Insekten und andere Tiere aus dem Jahre 1687-99 in Siam.
Er schreibt:
Die jährliche Überschwemmung gibt dem Lande Siam eine sichere und überflüssige Reisernte, und macht dieses Königreich zur Ernährerin mehrerer anderen.
Ausser dass die Überschwemmung die Ländereien düngt, tötet sie auch die Insekten; ob sie gleich noch viele davon übrig lässt, welche äußerst beschwerlich
sind. Die Natur lehrt alle Tiere in Siam, der Überschwemmung zu entgehen. Diejenigen Vögel, welche in unseren Ländern nicht an hohen Örtern aufsitzen,
wie zB.; die Rebhühner, tun es in Siam. Die klugen Ameisen machen hier ihre Nester und Vorratskammern auf die Bäume.
Es gibt hier auch weiße Ameisen, die unter anderen Zerstörungen, welche sie anrichten, die Bücher zerfressen. Die Missionare sind genötigt, um die ihrigen
zu erhalten, sie auf dem Einband und auf dem Schnitt mit etwas Cheyram oder Lack zu überziehen, welches aber doch nicht hindert, sie aufzumachen.
(Anmerkung: Cheyram ist eine gummiartige Masse.) Bei dieser gebrauchten Vorsicht werden sie von den weißen Ameisen nicht mehr angefressen und sie
vermehrt auch die Schönheit der Bücher; denn da dieser Lack mit nichts vermischt ist, das ihm eine Farbe geben könnte, so werden sie dadurch so glänzend, als wenn sie mit Glas bedeckt wären...
Um auf die Insekten zurück zu kommen, von welchen wir bei Gelegenheit zu reden angefangen haben, so sind die Stechmücken von eben der Natur, wie die
unsrigen; aber die Hitze des Klimas gibt ihnen soviel Stärke, dass auch lederne Strümpfe die Beine gegen den Stich derselbigen nicht sichern.

Der Tausendfuss ist in Siam, wie auf den amerikanischen Inseln bekannt. Man gibt diesem Insekt diesen Namen, weil er längst seines Körpers eine große
Anzahl von Füssen hat, die im Verhältnis zu seiner Länge, die ca. 5 bis 6 Zoll beträgt, sehr kurz sind. 
Was das sonderbarste ist, ist, dass er zugleich mit seinem Kopf und mit seinem Schwanz beißt; aber diese Bisse nicht tödlich, aber sehr schmerzhaft sind.
Die Siamesen sagen, dass diese Tausendfüsse zwei Köpfe an den zwei enden ihres Körpers hätten, und dass sie des Jahres 6 Monate mit dem einen, und 6 Monate mit dem anderen vorwärts gehen.
Allein in der Naturgeschichte ist den Siamesen wenig zu glauben, da sie eine Neigung zum Wunderbaren haben.
Je unwahrscheinlicher dieses ist, desto leichter glauben sie es. Was sie von einer Art Eidechsen, die sie Tocquay nennen, sagen, ist ein Beweis ihrer 
Unwissenheit und Leichtgläubigkeit.
Sie bilden sich ein, dass dieses Tier, wenn es fühlt, dass seine Leber übermässig anwachse, ein Geschrei mache, das ihm den Namen Tocquay gegeben hat,
um ein anderes Insekt um Hilfe zu rufen, und dass dieses andere Insekt ihm durch das Maul in den Leib hinein kriecht, und das Überflüssige der Leber
wegfresse. Nach dieser Mahlzeit kehre es wieder auf eben diesem Wege aus dem Leibe des Tocquay zurück.

----------


## Siamfan

Es dreht sich alles nur noch um Corona!




> *Erster Coronavirus-Fall in Deutschland bestätigt*
> https://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...-16604214.html


Entscheidend ist aber wohl das:



> „Risiko für Bevölkerung wird als gering erachtet“
> 
> Der Ministeriumssprecher betonte: „Das Risiko für die Bevölkerung in Bayern, sich mit dem neuartigen Coronavirus zu infizieren, wird von der „Task Force Infektiologie“ des LGL und vom Robert Koch-Institut (RKI) derzeit als gering erachtet.“


.... und ....



> In Europa waren zuvor drei Infektionen mit dem neuartigen Virus nachgewiesen worden. Alle drei betrafen Menschen in Frankreich, die zuvor in China gewesen waren.


.... und ....



> Die Symptome – darunter trockener Husten, Fieber und Atemnot – können aber mit Medikamenten abgemildert werden. Nach derzeitiger Einschätzung von Experten verläuft die neuartige Lungenkrankheit offenbar in den meisten Fällen mild, möglicherweise sogar ohne Symptome. Von den in China registrierten Todesfällen gehen die meisten nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen *auf ältere und ohnehin schon stark geschwächte Patienten zurück.*

----------

